# Gato bravo



## belem (20 Nov 2017 às 10:27)

Decidi abrir este tópico, pois pouco de sabe sobre este interessante e esquivo animal, em Portugal e conheço um caso em que se tentou abrir um centro de conservação e reprodução desta espécie, mas tal não se realizou pois um dos organizadores principais, veio a falecer.

O gato-selvagem pode estar a tornar-se mais raro, do que parece (e muita gente, frequentemente, confunde a gineta com o gato-selvagem).

Há uns anos, ainda era descrito para a Serra de Sintra, mas pelos vistos, entretanto, deixou de ocorrer nesta Serra.
E pelo que parece, deixou de ser encontrado em mais regiões..

Penso que durante o meu trabalho de campo, já vi e ouvi gatos-selvagens, mas foi sempre algo muito raro, quase sempre durante a noite e em locais e momentos bem tranquilos.

Ao pesquisar rapidamente no google, encontrei esta referência, mas não procurei ainda bem pelo estudo: _«Ferreira JP, Álvares F (2005) Gato-bravo, outro felídeo ameaçado em Portugal. Tribuna da Natureza, 21:4-10.»_

Tenho que fazer uma boa pesquisa, para ver o que se consegue encontrar.

Provavelmente, existem 2 formas de gato selvagem em Portugal: uma a Norte do Rio Douro (pertencente ao ramo Europeu do gato-selvagem) e uma a Sul (pertencente ao ramo Ibérico do gato-selvagem).

Curiosamente, o gato selvagem do Sul, é descrito como sendo maior que o do Norte.

Neste video, aparece um gato-selvagem de Portugal:


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2017 às 10:43)

_«Decidi abrir este tópico, pois pouco de sabe sobre este interessante e esquivo animal, em Portugal e _conheço um caso em que se tentou abrir um centro de conservação e reprodução desta espécie_, mas tal não se realizou pois um dos organizadores principais, veio a falecer.»
_
Aqui está:

http://www.alfazoo.com/artigos/gatobravo.html

Por acaso, conheço pessoalmente algumas das pessoas envolvidas.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2017 às 19:44)

Uma das principais ameaças a esta espécie é a poluição genética com gatos domésticos assilvestrados que se cruzam com gatos bravos. Gatos domésticos é para estarem em casa e não nos campos! Devia haver um controlo sobre os gatos domésticos que andam pelos campos, em ultimo caso e na ausência de alternativas defendo o abate de gatos assilvestrados isto para o bem da conservação da Natureza e da biodiversidade.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2017 às 19:55)

Gato bravo espera pelo momento certo para atacar :


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2017 às 19:57)

14 espécies de Gato Bravo:


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2017 às 23:52)

Segundo alguns investigadores (como Lozano e Malo (2012)) a Peninsula Iberica detém cerca de 25% de todos os gatos-selvagens que existem na Europa e Driscoll, em 2007, realçou o possível papel da Ibéria como refugio climático (durante os periodos glaciários), para esta espécie.
Bjorn Kurten, menciona que a forma ibérica de gato-selvagem, preserva o tamanho e as proporções do gato selvagem que existia na Europa continental, durante as fases glaciárias do Pleistoceno.
No entanto, tal como em vários outros países, foi detetada alguma hibridização tanto em Portugal como em Espanha (ainda que em pequena escala).
.Ainda que seja baixa, penso que a hibridização é preocupante (alguns alertam para a possibilidade da taxa aumentar) e a altura certa para prevenir a sua espansão, é agora!
O exemplo da Escócia é assustador e a Hungria para lá caminha.
Os gatos domésticos são provenientes de uma subespécie de gato selvagem bem distinta em relação ao gato selvagem europeu...
Mas numerosos outros fatores, ameaçam esta espécie, que se diz ter tornada extinta, na Republica Checa, por exemplo.

Mais informação aqui: _«Assessing hybridization between wildcat and domestic cat: the particular case of Iberian Peninsula and some insights into North Africa».
_
2 mapas de distribuição:













Em tons mais claros, pode-se ver onde o gato selvagem desapareceu na Europa.

Estes dois mapas têm algumas discrepâncias, mas já nos dão alguma ideia, da área enorme onde o gato-selvagem deixou de ocorrer.



_
_


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2017 às 00:11)

MSantos disse:


> Uma das principais ameaças a esta espécie é a poluição genética com gatos domésticos assilvestrados que se cruzam com gatos bravos. Gatos domésticos é para estarem em casa e não nos campos! Devia haver um controlo sobre os gatos domésticos que andam pelos campos, em ultimo caso e na ausência de alternativas defendo o abate de gatos assilvestrados isto para o bem da conservação da Natureza e da biodiversidade.



A esterilização devia ser mais promovida (e já pode ser realizada a preços relativamente baixos).


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2017 às 20:53)

Publicado em finais de 2011, mas vale a pena:

http://atnatureza.blogspot.pt/2011/01/adrenalina-do-programa-de-vigilancia-da.html

Não há grandes dúvidas, que andam por lá (lembro-me também de ter visto outra foto de um gato-bravo, tirada durante o dia, na Faia Brava).


E já agora, deixo esta foto de um gato-bravo transmontano (que é relativamente bem conhecida entre as pessoas que andam nestas andanças):






Aqui têm mais algumas imagens (e videos), desta população menos conhecida:

http://faunaiberica.blogspot.pt/search?q=gato-bravo

Com a particularidade interessante de apresentar frequentemente um comportamento diurno!


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2017 às 23:51)

belem disse:


> Publicado em finais de 2011, mas vale a pena:
> 
> http://atnatureza.blogspot.pt/2011/01/adrenalina-do-programa-de-vigilancia-da.html
> 
> Não há grandes dúvidas, que andam por lá (lembro-me também de ter visto outra foto de um gato-bravo, tirada durante o dia, na Faia Brava).



Essas fotos de gato-bravo na Faia Brava são antigas, infelizmente não tem havido novos registos. Trabalhei durante ano de 2016 na ATN como técnico florestal e durante todo esse tempo nem um gato bravo apareceu nas câmeras da ATN. Houve um que apareceu atropelado perto da Quintã de Pero Martins, já fora da Faia Brava. São animais muito esquivos, muito difíceis de ver e ainda difíceis mais de estudar.


----------



## belem (22 Nov 2017 às 11:38)

MSantos disse:


> Essas fotos de gato-bravo na Faia Brava são antigas, infelizmente não tem havido novos registos. Trabalhei durante ano de 2016 na ATN como técnico florestal e durante todo esse tempo nem um gato bravo apareceu nas câmeras da ATN. Houve um que apareceu atropelado perto da Quintã de Pero Martins, já fora da Faia Brava. São animais muito esquivos, muito difíceis de ver e ainda difíceis mais de estudar.



Interessantes informações, obrigado.

Não há dúvida que a espécie está presente na região.

Mais um registo fotográfico tirado na Faia Brava:


----------



## Daniel Santos (1 Fev 2018 às 20:08)

Olá a todos,

Recentemente a minha "cameratrap" registou umas fotos de um gato que me deixou algumas dúvidas:
http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Daniel_Santos_2101/media/2018_01_18 74_zpswao0ipcj.jpg.html?o=5
http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Daniel_Santos_2101/media/2018_01_18 68_zpsx7ouvb4j.jpg.html?o=3
http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Daniel_Santos_2101/media/2018_01_18 67_zps4razw3nj.jpg.html?o=4













Embora não pareça ser tão robusto como um gato-bravo a cauda deixa algumas dúvidas. Depois decidi tentar fotografar com melhor qualidade e consegui estas fotos:
http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Daniel_Santos_2101/media/_DSC6441_zpswcatz9x4.jpg.html?o=0
http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Daniel_Santos_2101/media/_DSC6463_zpsccs5h2ql.jpg.html?o=1












http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Daniel_Santos_2101/media/_DSC6442_zpskysuvalc.jpg.html?o=2

Alguém consegue confirmar se realmente se trata ou não de um gato-bravo. Desde já agradeço a ajuda.

Nota: não consegui inserir as imagens. Podem aceder às imagens através dos links.

Cumprimentos,
Daniel Santos


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Fev 2018 às 20:40)

Olá Daniel muito interessante essa captura de um Felis Silvestris (Europeu), muito embora creio não ser a pessoa indicada para lhe poder garantir de que
na realidade é mesmo um gato bravo (Felis Silvestris) o mesmo assim parece.
A cauda gossa de aspecto tufado bem como  a pelagem castanha ou cinzenta o que permite camuflar-se no seu ambiente, leva a crer que seja


----------



## belem (3 Fev 2018 às 10:51)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Olá Daniel muito interessante essa captura de um Felis Silvestris (Europeu), muito embora creio não ser a pessoa indicada para lhe poder garantir de que
> na realidade é mesmo um gato bravo (Felis Silvestris) o mesmo assim parece.
> A cauda gossa de aspecto tufado bem como  a pelagem castanha ou cinzenta o que permite camuflar-se no seu ambiente, leva a crer que seja



Sim, também eu estou praticamente certo de que se trata de um gato-bravo!

Excelente achado, Daniel Santos!


----------



## belem (22 Nov 2020 às 17:50)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uv9ktDb400&list=PL1S6PWNf6aG-yOwMb2poD-IG8k9pfxoxL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fffpdgBBv1g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBmJW3cXv7Q&list=PL1S6PWNf6aG-yOwMb2poD-IG8k9pfxoxL&index=10

Consta que ainda não encontraram gatos-bravos, nestes locais,, mas continuam à procura.


----------



## belem (22 Nov 2020 às 19:51)

Na Serra de Montesinho:











https://nationalgeographic.sapo.pt/natureza/actualidade/1787-o-esquivo-gato-bravo


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2020 às 12:51)




----------



## belem (6 Dez 2020 às 13:04)

https://www.museubiodiversidade.uev...de-actual/animais/mamiferos/felis-silvestris/


----------



## belem (16 Mar 2021 às 23:58)

Enviei uma mensagem ao ICNF, a indicar um local onde havia reprodução de gatos domésticos vadios (que ficava nos arredores de Montemor-o-Novo, perto da Ecopista do Montado) e soube que mandaram lá alguém esterilizar os gatos (tanto que até já estão todos com a orelha traçada).
Este local fica perto de uma zona onde os gatos-bravos estão descritos como presentes em alguns artigos, mas que neste mapa acima, apenas constam registos antigos, sem confirnação de presença recente.
É muito importante controlar o excesso de gatos domésticos, sobretudo em zonas de ocorrência de gato-bravo, por variadas razões (hibridização com efeitos negativos, contágio de doenças, concorrência por recursos, etc...).
Também enviei-lhes a localização de uma população de gato-bravo, numa zona privada (situada no Ribatejo), que está em grande risco de desaparecer (os proprietários dos terrenos estão a par de tudo).

Já sabem, se souberem de locais onde ocorre reprodução de gatos domésticos vadios, devem contatar as autoridades.


----------



## frederico (20 Mar 2021 às 01:57)

belem disse:


> Enviei uma mensagem ao ICNF, a indicar um local onde havia reprodução de gatos domésticos vadios (que ficava nos arredores de Montemor-o-Novo, perto da Ecopista do Montado) e soube que mandaram lá alguém esterilizar os gatos (tanto que até já estão todos com a orelha traçada).
> Este local fica perto de uma zona onde os gatos-bravos estão descritos como presentes em alguns artigos, mas que neste mapa acima, apenas constam registos antigos, sem confirnação de presença recente.
> É muito importante controlar o excesso de gatos domésticos, sobretudo em zonas de ocorrência de gato-bravo, por variadas razões (hibridização com efeitos negativos, contágio de doenças, concorrência por recursos, etc...).
> Também enviei-lhes a localização de uma população de gato-bravo, numa zona privada (situada no Ribatejo), que está em grande risco de desaparecer (os proprietários dos terrenos estão a par de tudo).
> ...



Interessante vou pôr esta info nas minhas redes sociais.


----------



## belem (4 Jul 2021 às 21:15)




----------



## belem (7 Jul 2021 às 17:01)




----------



## belem (15 Ago 2021 às 18:01)

Fotografado na serra da Malcata por Carlos Carrapato:


----------



## belem (23 Out 2021 às 15:57)

Mais sobre a extinção silenciosa do gato-bravo na P. Ibérica:

Extinção local e fragmentação de populações, foram documentadas recentemente em Valladolid, num estudo que durou mais de doze anos:









						El gato montés agoniza en Valladolid
					

La asociación Acenva alerta del peligro de desaparición de esta especie en Valladolid tras un estudio realizado durante más de doce años. La reducción de su hábitat y su degradación genética, al mezclarse con felinos comunes, principales razones




					www.eldiadevalladolid.com
				




Apenas em pequenas áreas, o gato-bravo parece estar bem representado.
Como foi dito no artigo, não se sabe ainda se esta situação preocupante, tem uma origem recente ou se já dura há algumas décadas.

Situação sobre o gato-bravo na Andaluzia:









						GATO MONTÉS. SITUACIÓN EN ANDALUCÍA (1.000 ind)
					

Gil Sánchez et al (2020) estudían el  gato montés  ( Felis silvestris silvestris ) en Andalucía (87.268 km2), donde pradójicamente no está p...




					curioso-por-naturaleza.blogspot.com
				




Apresenta aqui densidades muito baixas (e ocupa uma área menor e mais fragmentada, do que antes se pensava), mas tem alguns núcleos importantes (algumas populações significativas situam-se também junto à fronteira com Portugal)..
Em Doñana está quase extinto e ainda por cima, sofre (localmente) com a hibridação com gatos domésticos.
Na Andaluzia, em geral, parece que o coelho-bravo é a presa principal (em alternativa, são os pequenos roedores, mas em certas zonas, são um recurso geralmente pouco viável e insuficiente), e que o gato-bravo tem preferência por zonas com matagal mediterrânico e azinheiras e que evita zonas com precipitação elevada.
Os investigadores indicam que o controle de predadores, a falta de coelhos-bravos, e a falta de proteção de zonas importantes para o gato-bravo, poderão ser algumas das causas principais, para o decréscimo do gato-bravo, na Andaluzia.

Estudo de curta duração (Outubro 2019 a Março de 2020) foi realizado em parte do Parque Natural de Montesinho, numa área de 423 km2:









						Gato-bravo em Montesinho estará a viver uma extinção silenciosa, alertam investigadores - Wilder
					

Apenas nove gatos-bravos foram encontrados em Montesinho, revela estudo sobre a densidade populacional naquela área protegida.




					www.wilder.pt
				




Com recurso a foto-armadilhagem, detetaram a presença de 9 gatos-bravos.
A densidade é semelhante a outras partes da P. Ibérica mediterrânica.
Estacas com atrativo (extrato de valeriana) para recolha de DNA, não conseguiram obter amostras de pêlos e secreções.
É apontada a possível redução de coelho-bravo, como um dos motivos de decréscimo do gato-bravo (contudo, não conheço estudos anteriores feitos na zona, tanto sobre a densidade do gato-bravo, como do coelho-bravo).


Agora vou comentar algumas afirmações realizadas no artigo (escrito por Helena Geraldes):

_«Apenas nove gatos-bravos foram encontrados em Montesinho, bastião da espécie em Portugal, revela estudo sobre a densidade populacional naquela área protegida»_

Penso que essa é uma afirmação demasiado generalista, pois apenas uma parte de Montesinho foi estudada e durante somente cerca de 6 meses.
E também não se sabe qual ao bastião da espécie em Portugal (certos estudos indicam que a espécie parece ser mais comum na Beira Baixa e no interior do Alentejo, do que em Montesinho, por exemplo).

_«Em 3.477 noites de foto-armadilhagem, a partir de 34 câmaras, foram detectados um total de 24 registos de nove gatos-bravos.»_

3477 noites, em 6 meses, não me parece que seja possível.


Mudando um pouco de assunto, já desde há uns bons anos, que eu antevia, este cenário (e contatei até as autoridades).
A espécie, aparentemente, desaparecia, de locais que até nem pareciam ser maus para sua presença, mas pouca gente falava no assunto.
Agora, o cenário já parece ser bastante preocupante e novamente vou aproveitar para realçar a importância urgente de fazer estudos de monitorização mais abrangentes (certas zonas chave deviam ser prioritárias) e de avaliar até a possibilidade de ter que abrir um centro de reprodução em cativeiro para o gato-bravo.


----------



## belem (23 Out 2021 às 20:43)

belem disse:


>



Aqui está o último episódio:



Acabaram por não encontrar o gato-bravo na Serra de Sicó e na Serra da Lousã (procuraram entre Fevereiro de 2020 e Junho de 2021), utilizando sobretudo foto-armadilhagem.
Com este projeto, pretendia-se confirmar se a presença histórica de gato-montês nestas serras, se estende até aos nossos dias.
Foi a falta de amostragem e a escassez total de informação e de registos recentes da espécie na região que motivou esta busca.

Já fora do âmbito desta investigação e um pouco depois, conseguiram foi filmar um gato-bravo em Montesinho (que também aparece no último episódio (aos 22 minutos e 28 segundos)).


----------

